
Show HN: CodeBERT a RoBERTa model pre-trained on Python Code (Colab) - rcshubhadeep
https://colab.research.google.com/drive/17QNGQOsQOUBPlblqc7maiOKPbT4hDZfv?usp=sharing
======
rcshubhadeep
Hello,

We have released CodeBERT few days ago and now we make available the first in
a series of notebooks to show different aspects of it. We will also provide
fine-tuning and other types of notebooks soon.

If you have any questions, please post it here. I will do my best to answer
your questions.

Happy coding!

